

Salesforce Expands to the Internet of Things - Brian_Curliss
http://www.salesforce.com/salesforce1/

======
Brian_Curliss
Salesforce1 is going to allow anyone (that they vet in their LONG process) to
connect to their millions of sales professionals. They are leaving this open
to ANYTHING and EVERYTHING that interfaces with an API.

See TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/17/salesforce-com-launches-
sal...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/17/salesforce-com-launches-
salesforce1-a-new-crm-platform-for-connecting-apps-services-like-dropbox-and-
the-internet-of-things/)

I look forward to Salesforce sending handwritten letters
([http://maillift.com](http://maillift.com)) and offering better mail options
([http://lob.com](http://lob.com)). I’m pretty excited to see what comes of
Salesforce1!!

